# Modelle 2004 // Sauss & Brauss



## AnthonyXIV (4. September 2003)

**************************
Doppelt gemoppelt! Das Bergwerk Tandem `Sauss und Brauss` ist für jeden Einsatzbereich. Ob Tour, Cross-Country oder Downhill Strecken, das Tandem macht alles mit! Der Hinterbau mit 135 mm Achsbreite lässt auch den Einbau einer Rohloff Nabe zu. Gönnen Sie sich den puren Fahrspaß für zwei!

**************************

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------



## chris84 (4. September 2003)

Wow    

Was'n das für ne Gabel? (nur mal so interessehalber)
Im letzten Jahr hatte mein händler mal eins im Laden stehen, zum Testfahren, Wahnsinnnnnnn.
Das hatte ne Sherman drauf samt Gustl vorne und hinten. Is damit eigentlich ein Stoppie möglich?   

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassi (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chris84 _
> * Is damit eigentlich ein Stoppie möglich?   *



Jep !!!!


----------



## jpv (8. Oktober 2003)

teilt doch bitte Eure Erfahrungen zu Federgabeln fürs Tandem mit! 

Gruß
Jo


----------

